
Udacity Nanodegrees Could Soon Be Banned in Minnesota - jyosim2
https://www.edsurge.com/news/2016-12-14-minnesota-higher-ed-office-says-udacity-s-nanodegrees-might-violate-state-law
======
rednerrus
Universities are lining their lawyers up to stop these degrees.

~~~
zaque1213
I'm curious, is there any evidence that nanodegrees and other moocs are
pulling would-be students from traditional forms of higher ed?

~~~
hugja
This [1]guy dropped out of school to pursue his own data science curriculum
using nothing but MOOCs (including Udacity's nanodegrees) it seems.

1\. [https://medium.com/@davidventuri/i-dropped-out-of-school-
to-...](https://medium.com/@davidventuri/i-dropped-out-of-school-to-create-my-
own-data-science-master-s-here-s-my-curriculum-1b400dcee412#.en18ty3tg)

